# .45 question



## DarkStar (Feb 16, 2009)

Can I custom fit a Match-Grade Ramped Barrel and a Power Extractor into a single action Kimber .45 caliber?

I was looking into the Para-USA .45’s because I like the reliability of the Match-Grade Ramped Barrel and Power Extractor, but I WANT A KIMBER! So please if you have any certain EXPERIENCE (not probable knowledge), please let me know if a KIMBER single action, single stack .45 APC can be fitted with those two innovations.
Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

While I have a lifetime of experience shooting 1911s, your question forbids any answer I could offer you because I have owned neither the Kimber nor the Para-USA version, so I do not have, as you put it, "certain EXPERIENCE."
You might wish to revise your blanket restriction.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If you want a Kimber than you wont get your ramped bbl. Para does it with theirs but the frames are made to gold the ramped bbl. If I has choosing between the two...There would be no long thinking. Every Para I've use was great. I had a few Kimbers over time and they just don't do it for me. Great CS dept though. I have two para and want a few more. I can't think of any Kimber I would want. Maybe that limited edition 9mm they made a while back. A 9mm 1011 is so cool to shoot. It's like shooting a 22! I have a Springfield 9mm 1911 though so I see no reason to look for the Kimber one. 

Foe me Para Ord. makes a great weapon. I'd take one over a Kimber any day of the week. I know a lot of people that love them though. They are nice guns. Just not for me at all


----------

